# 4'11" short rider seeks bike advice?



## CarlosJJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Gals I need your help!!

Looking to buy my wife a new bike she is 4’11” with an inseam of 28”.

We order a tracer 2 with 140mm fork from our LBS and they installed low volume tires and the bike just didn’t fit. There is absolutely no clearance between the top tube and her. She can’t even put her feet flat on the ground to stand over the bike. My LBS is telling us that she should be fine that she should take it for a ride and see how it feels but I’m afraid she might fall or get hurt in the long run.

Now we are looking for help!

We are looking at the Pivot Mach 5.7 X-Small seems aggressive enough with a good amount of travel which is exactly what we are looking for but we don’t know anyone that might have one so we aren’t sure of the fit.

Anyone out there riding this size bike that can provide some insight on the fit and ride?

Any other suggestions we really need your help 

CJ & TJ


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Might be really hard to get something with that kind of travel in that small of a size. Personally I'd go fatter tires and less suspension if I had to make the compromise.

Maybe look for some dirt jump/ 4x frames? Some of those have really short seatubes.


----------



## CarlosJJ (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm curious just how important is standover?

Everything I read says it is and then is not. is it really personal preference or should I go with a bike with as much stand over as possible?

CJ & TJ


----------



## ljfiore (Apr 4, 2013)

I am 5'0 with a 28" inseam. Currently I am riding a Giant Trance X 29er in a small/16. Geometry shows 25.4 standover height but that measurement is at its lowest under the nose of the saddle so in reality it is pretty much right at 28" where I actually stand over the bike. This is, however, better than my last bike, Trek X-Caliber 29er. 
The best clearance I have found is a true 27" on the Trek Lush. Awesome bike but I prefer a 29er and the Lush 29er standover is too high, although it seems like the 29ers have better clearance in general...
I am extremely comfortable on my Trance X 29 and no longer really think about the standover as much of an issue.
I would not recommend buying a bike before test riding! Especially when sizing is crucial.


----------



## CarlosJJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Thanks for all the help suggestions, we weren't really sure what was going to fit best but I have to say our LBS was amazing. They took the time to try over and over, to keep tweaking things until we were happy with the bike and the end results were just amazing.

She is now the proud owner of an Intense Tracer 2:
140mm Fox Float
SLX build kit
Frame is at 147.5mm travel

After taking the bike for a ride though all sorts of terrain and going over all sorts of stuff she is by far happier than ever. Thanks Intense, Thanks to Buchikas and thanks to everyone that tried to help.









CJ & TJ


----------

